# Macro lens suggestions???



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello I just bought a Nikon D3000 with a Nikon 18-55 VR lens and I also bought the Nikon 55-200 VR lens with it. I am interested in adding a macro lens for close up shots. What would you suggest?


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

I like the AF-S Micro NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8G ED. Here is a Pristella Tetra using a D90 with that lens and a SB-900 speedlight:


----------



## Dantra (May 15, 2007)

Personally, I would get this AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED.

That's what I have my eye on.

As far as flash is concerned, I have the speedlight SB-600. Its not as big and not as heavy as the SB-900, it just as good with performance and its waaaaay cheaper.

Read this concerning the SB-900. I think you'll find it very interesting.

Dan


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Prior to Nikon introducing the AF-S Micro NIKKOR 60mm f/2.8G ED, I tried the 105mm and experienced the "precise macro framing" problem mentioned in Ken Rockwell's review. The other problem I had with that lens was that it was very bulky and heavy. I ended up returning the lens and waited for the new 60mm lens which I now use.

Regarding the SB-600, it did not give me enough light for shooting fast moving fish.


----------

